#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  balancamento com tplink r480+

## mdcsp

Alguem ja testou o tplink r480+ pra fazer balanceamento com 2 links adsl... e depois de balanceado "jogar" pro mkt ?

Se sim da pra passar as dicas ...

brigadu

----------


## deusdete

cara se vc quer fazer load balance de verdade sem dor de cabeça esquece Dlink,TP-lik,peplink recomendo usar o pcc, é barato e funciona

----------


## byosni

Amigo,
vc pode usar este tipo de balanceamento também. Mais fácil de configurar...

Mikrotik Facil.com: Load Balance por ECMP e FailOver

Até mais... 




> Alguem ja testou o tplink r480+ pra fazer balanceamento com 2 links adsl... e depois de balanceado "jogar" pro mkt ?
> 
> Se sim da pra passar as dicas ...
> 
> brigadu

----------

